# linux install probleme



## graham (27. Juni 2002)

moin, moin...
ich hab n athlon t-bird 1.4ghz mit 2 hdd´s a 40 gig. ausgeliefert wurde das sys. mit ner oem-me version, die ich aber kurzer hand runterschnmiss, um mir xp zu installieren, da ich damit, auf den vorherigen pc´s, die besseren erfahrungen hatte und xp bei mir lange nicht so dolle abschmiert wie me. me musste ich ca. alle 3 monate neu installieren, weils halt probleme gemacht hat. 
nachdem ich dann mehrere faq´s und tut´s gelesen hatte, in dem mir einleuchtend und logisch erklärt wurde, das windows im www eigentlich ne behinderung ist , hab ich mir dann linux mandrake gezogen und wollte es installieren. ich hab einfach das getan, was mir auf dem bildschirm gesagt oder vorgeschlagen wurde. die installation ging voll daneben. mandrake lief nicht, sondern zeigte mir nur "fehler" an, weiter nichts...
dann kam der 2. versuch. wieder tat ich das, was linux mir sagte. diesmal schaute ich allerdings etwas genauer hin.
und es lief tatsächlich, allerdings zeigte es mir wieder einen fehler an und ich kam nicht ins net. der fehler war schnell gefunden, mandrake hatte probs. mit der 2. netzwerkkarte. diese hab ich dann entfernt und die fehlermeldung war weg. nichts desto trotz kam ich nicht ins net. mandrake zeigte mir zwar an, das ich connectet war aber kein i-net zu kriegen...
dann wollte ich kurz zu xp wechseln und bekam erstmal ne kalte dusche: xp war weg!!! obwohl ich linux den weg auf die 2. platte wies, hat es sich ohne vorwarnung auf die erste und über´s xp installiert. danach ging dann gar nichts mehr. ich musste beide platten formatieren und mein ganzes zeugs war natürlich weg.
momentan ist wieder xp drauf. ich will aber auch n linux os auf meinem sys haben! 
kann mir wer den genauen weg erklären und mir ein linux os empfehlen?


----------



## dave_ (27. Juni 2002)

empfehlen kann ich dir suse, ist für den einstieg recht eifnach.
Du kannst einfach die hdd auswählen, die für linux-partitionen genutzt werden soll. Die andere hdd wird dann nicht angerührt.
Lilo wird automatisch (ab ~ 7.0 zumindest) eingerichtet, so dass du simpel beim booten auswählen kannst ob du nun linux oder windows starten willst.

Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das Mandrake dir einfach partitionen löscht, die du eigentlich nicht löschenw wolltest. Da hast du dich sicher beim auswählen vertan.


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Juni 2002)

Also erstmal ist Linux = Linux.

Die Distributionen unterscheiden sich nicht im Kernel sondern in der Zusammenstellung von Software bzw Arten von Administrationswerkzeugen.

Es gibt Distributionen die leichter zu installieren sind:
Suse - Mandrake - RedHat 
und welche die etwas mehr tiefer gehen
Debian - Rocklinux - Slackware usw

Alle gemeinsam haben:

Mann sollte sich ein bischen einlesen vor der Installation bzw vor dem Nutzen.

Noch eins haben sie gemeinsam : 
Keine Linuxdistribution überschreibt selbständig irgendwelche anderen Partionen.

Das 1. was mann machen sollte ist sich ins Filesystem und der Behandlung von Partionen reinlesen. 
So das mann weis was hda1 und  hdb5 usw ist.
Wenn mann sich soweit informiert hat liest mann sich noch besonderheiten von Lilo an und wie mann den konfiguriert und dann geht die installation problemlos.
Linux Bücher gibts massenweise im Internet kostenlos - frei runterladbar.


----------



## graham (28. Juni 2002)

hip-hip-hurra...
 
es läuft. zwar hatte ich noch fett probleme mit der i-net verbindung aber auch das hab ich jetzt in griff bekommen.
ich würd mal sagen: der erste schritt ist getan...
vielen dank für die hilfe.
achso, nochwas..., was ist mit z.b. von win rar gepackten filmen?
wenn ich mir die gezogen hab, wie kann ich die hier entpacken? funktioniert das überhaupt? und brennprogramme wie nero, clone etc? funktionieren die und wenn ja; wie? kann ich unter linux auf xp zugreifen?


----------



## Sibbe2k (28. Juni 2002)

also auf dein XP (zumindest die dateien) solltest du zugreifen können, wenn du die platten mountest, wie das jetzt genau geht weiß ich leider gerade nicht, aber da kann dir bestimmt noch jemand bei helfen. die programme werden wohl kaum funktionieren, da es alles windows teile sind. aber linux hält (meist schon im lieferumfang der distri) die passenden sachen parat. so das du eigentlich einen vollwertigen windows ersatz hast.

also have fun (wie suse so schön sagt *G*)


----------



## Naj-Zero (28. Juni 2002)

infos zum mounten gibts unter
_man mount_
da ist es find ich ziemlich gut beschrieben


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Juni 2002)

Kurzeinführung in mount:

mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/win

währe die 2. Partion der 1. Platte (hda) auf das verzeichnis /mnt/win mounten.

-t vfat gibt das dateisystem an welches gemounted wird.

Netzwerk nfs mounten z.b.

mount t- nfs 192.168.1.1:/home/exports /mnt/server

mounted das verzeichnis /home/exports auf das verzeichnis /mnt/server.

Bei zu mountende Verzeichnisse die es öfter zu mounten gibt hilft ein eintrag in die fstab
man fstab


----------



## graham (30. Juni 2002)

jetzt weiss ich aber immernoch nicht, ob ich von winrar gepackte filme, hier entpacken und brennen, oder halt schauen kann.
wär nett, wenn mich darüber wer aufklären könnt. 
ich bin schon dabei, mir die augen aus dem kopf zu lesen. ich hab mir nicht vorstellen können, das man bei linux nicht einfach nur durchklicken kann aber scheinbar ist dem so 
gestern hab ich den pc hochgefahren und linux ist halt auch als eigentliches inux gestartet, in der textkonsole, man war das spassig . geschlagene 2 std hab ich windowssuperman gebraucht, um rauszufinden, das man die grafische darstellung mit "startx" startet...


----------



## Christian Fein (30. Juni 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von graham _
> * geschlagene 2 std hab ich windowssuperman gebraucht, um rauszufinden, das man die grafische darstellung mit "startx" startet... *



Hättest auch hier fragen können 

Aber du machst das absolut richtig. Lesen, Lesen und nochmals Lesen.

Punkt ist:
Als Windowsuser ist mann dinge gewöhnt die so in der Art bei Linux einfach anders ist.
Das fängt schon bei dem filesystem an und geht weiter über "Treiber" bzw Kernelmodule.
Erst nach einer Weile wird aus dem Wirrwarr von Text Konfigurationsfiles alles ziemlich überschaubar und einfach.

Mein Vater musste lachen als ich sein Firmennetzwerk (Win2k) gerichtet habe und über die kompliziertheit von Windows geschimpft habe und mir Linux gewünscht habe


----------



## graham (30. Juni 2002)

ok, dann sollte das doch auch klappen...
ich hab nu ma ne vcd unter windows gerart, gesaugt, entrart und gebrannt reingeschmissen..., läuft..., feine sache 

wie kann ich einen pfad kopieren und in die serverzeile beim ftpprog. einfügen? kopieren kann ich ihn aber einfügen geht nicht


----------

